# Codesys Web Visu Anzeige



## Persil (8 Dezember 2019)

Servus,
ich benutze einen Wago Controller 750-889. Mit Codesys habe ich eine Visualiserung erstellt. Wenn ich in Codesys die Visualiserung starte funktioniert alles einwandfrei, bis auf das die Uhrzeit/Datum nur bei Seitenwechsel aktualisert wird, weiß jemand ob man das ändern kann?
Das größere Fragezeichen ist allerdings, dass wenn ich die Web Visu im Browser öffne, wird die Uhrzeit überhaupt gar nicht erst angezeigt, außerdem werden die Einträge in der Alarmtabelle nur in der Web Visu nicht angezeigt. Die Temperaturanzeige funktioniert allerdings. Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## holgermaik (8 Dezember 2019)

Mal ehrlich. Erwartest du wirklich eine sinnvolle Antwort darauf.
Sage uns doch wie ist deine Variable definiert, wie wird sie beschrieben, wie wird sie angezeigt mit welcher Formatierung?


----------



## Persil (9 Dezember 2019)

Also die Uhrzeit ist als Textvisualiseurng im Format "%t %d.%m.%y" bzw. "%t %H:%M:%S" 
in der Webvisu ist an der Stelle einfach nur eine weiße Fläche. Die Alarmtabelle erscheint zwar in der Webvisu, bleibt aber die ganze Zeit ohne Einträge


----------



## holgermaik (9 Dezember 2019)

```
%t%d.%m.%Y %H:%M:%S
```
ergibt eines gültiges Format.
Dies in ein Rechteck als Text eingefügt zeigt die aktuelle Systemzeit an.

Zu deiner Alarmtabelle musst du schon etwas ausführlicher werden.
Sind deine Alarmklassen & Alarmgruppen definiert?
Alarme den Gruppen zugewiesen?
Ereignis definiert?


----------



## Persil (9 Dezember 2019)

Das ist mir schon klar, Problem ist ja, dass die Uhrzeit in der Webvisu(Browser) nicht angezeigt wird, wohl aber wenn ich die Visu in der Codesys öffne.
Also die Alarmtabelle ist einwandfrei und läuft auch astrein, Problem auch hier, in der Webvisu(Browser) werden die Einträge in der Alarmtabelle nicht angezeigt, wohl aber in der Visu in Codesys.


----------



## holgermaik (9 Dezember 2019)

Hast du eine vernünftige Zykluszeit für deinen Programmtask eingestellt mit Reserve für die Visu?


----------



## Persil (10 Dezember 2019)

Die Taskzeit des Hauptprogamms trägt 20ms, die Alarmtask 50ms und die Trendtast 200ms.


----------



## holgermaik (11 Dezember 2019)

Das ist schon recht seltsam. Hast du mal einen anderen Browser versucht?
Den Hinweis zu Java und der Webvisu von Wago kennst du?

Wenn du möchtest, lade dein Programm doch mal hoch. So direkt fällt mir zu deinem Problem nichts mehr ein.

Holger


----------



## Persil (13 Dezember 2019)

Browser habe ich Firefox, IE und Edge probiert...

"Den Hinweis zu Java und der Webvisu von Wago kennst du?"   Nein, was ist damit gemeint?


----------



## holgermaik (13 Dezember 2019)

Grundsätzliches zur Zukunft der WebVisu auf WAGO Controllern


----------



## Persil (22 Dezember 2019)

Also das Hilft mir alles nicht weiter, meine WebVisu im Browser wird ja angezeigt... nur Alarmtabelle bleibt ohne Einträge und die Uhrzeit/Datumsanzeige bleibt weiß


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Dezember 2019)

Es gibt verschiedene Elemente, die in der Target Visu zwar funktionieren, in der Webvisu jedoch nicht. Schau mal in der Doku nach, da sollte aufgelistet sei n was wo geht.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## oliver.tonn (22 Dezember 2019)

Habe gerade im Handbuch nachgesehen, die Alarmtabelle funktioniert anscheinend mit der aktuellen Version von I/O-Pro vielleicht ist Deine Version zu alt.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Persil (31 Dezember 2019)

sorry aber wo finde ich die Doku genau?


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Dezember 2019)

Persil schrieb:


> sorry aber wo finde ich die Doku genau?


Tante Google ist Dein Freund, aber um Dir Arbeit abzunehmen.
Handbuch

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Persil (31 Dezember 2019)

Da steht leider nichts hilfreiches drin. Aktuelle Version von I/O-Pro habe ich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (31 Dezember 2019)

Persil schrieb:


> Da steht leider nichts hilfreiches drin. Aktuelle Version von I/O-Pro habe ich.


Vielleicht hilft das.


----------

